# At what age should baby pigeons eat on their own?



## vegan88

My pidgies had a baby about 3 er 4 weeks ago (not sure exactly). She can stand and walk, her parents aren't sitting on her anymore... I don't know if they're still feeding her or if she's tried eating seed. Should she be eating seed already?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

I've noticed that at about 3 weeks they'll start to pick at seed on their own, but the parents will keep feeding them. I've also noticed that between 3 and 4 weeks and into the 4+ week time period, it becomes mostly the cock-bird that feeds the young; especially if the hen is down on another set of eggs by then.

When the adults have young ones, it is important that you keep feed available for them all the time, is what I've been told by (learned from) the really experienced fanciers here. In addition to this... making sure the feeders always have some seed in them... I've been keeping small feed cups in the nest boxes with any adults currently sitting on eggs and then squabs... so, as the squabs grow, they've seen their parents picking at the seed right there next to them. I've then noticed the squeakers do the same starting as they hit the 3 week stage. Be careful though if you put feed cups next to their nests that you check them often to make sure the squabs & parents don't poop in the feed...  

I believe that the gouge is by 5 weeks, the squabs should be fully weaned... hopefully someone smarter then I will correct me on this point if I'm wrong.

At about 4 weeks, the young will want to get out of the nest and if you don't put them down on the floor, you'll probably find them there shortly after that time on their own anyways. You can scatter some extra seed on the floor next to the feeders so they get the idea of where to find food.

Many fanciers will have a seperate Young Bird loft for the youngsters at this point. When the little ones hit the floor, the older birds can pick on them badly, cause injury, the cock-birds may even try to mate with them!  Are some reasons why serious fanciers have a seperate Young Bird loft as well as they can get on with training the Young Birds not having them mixed in with the older birds / breeders.

Now getting the squabs / Young Birds to figure out how to drink on their own can be a bit more of a trick. What they say to do is gently take them to the waterer and dip their beaks for a few seconds once or twice. They'll hate it and put up a fight, but be gentle, you're just showing them where water is, not trying to get them to drink while your dipping their beak, but they may. You may have to do this a couple of times over the first few days they're out of the nest is what I've done. As long as they're not listless, sitting on a perch or in a corner all puffed up and lazy eyed like, you know they're getting food and water.

Anyway, probably more info then you were looking for, but I got on a roll.


----------



## re lee

28 top 35 days old is the average age. You can check under the wing when its full in feather they are defently ready. And its good like it has been said to let them know where the water is. Also good to seperate young birds so no problems occur.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi vegan88, 


Usually, with the Baby orphan Pigeons I have been brought, I become the surrogate Parent(s), and, as you may imagine, I am just as proud and grateful as their biological parents would be, when they begin to eat and drink on their own.

I tend to loose track of how-many-days or weeks old they may be at what phase of developement, but even still, individuals or siblings even, will vary quite a bit as far as precocity in these matters.

Usually, I taper off the me-feeding them, as, or while pretending to peck with my finger tip at Seeds in front of them, which interests them to do likewise. As they gain success and satisfactions in learning to peck by themselves, I gradually taper off the me-feed over the course of a Week or so, then, maybe me-feed every other day with a light feeding because they often find that to be re-assureing and important to them.

By then, usually, they are already spending some of each day out of doors amid the Wild Pigeons, then they come back in at night, and soon, in another week or so usualy, they become champion eaters and drinkers and independant, able Flock members of the Wilds.

As for learning to drink on their own, I have found that if I pretend to drink, and make little yumm-sounds or sip-sip-sip sounds they will be interested in what it is, they will have those bright eyes of curiousity or question, and will very soon learn that the little cup or glass is Water, and then they will ask for Water in a way that is different than their asking for food...

Soon then, I have a little water bowl there for them and all is well with that. Too, usually within an hour of feeding them or so, when I check their crops, I can feel it all to be a mite firm, and they too know they would like some Water, and these occasions are good ones in which to hamm-up the me pretending to drink, then offering the little glass or cup to them. They figure it out soon enough...and with enthusiasm...

Good luck with your Birds!

Phil
el ve


----------



## TaylorGS

Hi,
I ussually just put some seed in the coop where the baby is when it is walking, then when it is ready it will eat.
Taylor


----------

